# Lots of press re: tipping



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...Au6rMAhVGVj4KHVRXBt0Q_AUIBygB&biw=360&bih=512

Whatever, who knows....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Can't be sure, but ever since Lyft has been running there commercial more tips have come on both platforms.

You might have to start _tipping_ your _Uber_ driver
WPXI Pittsburgh-12 hours ago

Haha You might ?, well if you want a 5 * rating , no might about it.

However, for some there ride-share bill can be as high as a car payment. And then what does one have to show for it but an unpaid balance. Ok so I'm shooting myself in the foot here, Ugh,... Reality....


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

What a disgrace this attorney is. Nice win. 
*_______________________
Shannon Liss-Riordan, a lawyer representing Uber drivers in the two class-action lawsuits settled on Thursday, said she was thrilled with the company's clarified position on tipping. "This could significantly impact the drivers' earnings," she said. *

"Uber's policy change won't necessarily guarantee customers will alter their behavior, especially if they are used to not leaving a tip, Veena Dubal, a professor at University of California Hastings College of the Law, said.

Uber on Friday said it doesn't plan to build tipping into its app, so riders who want to tip will have to do so in cash. The lack of an electronic payment option for gratuities means drivers could earn less from business travelers, who tend to tip well but require receipts for expenses, said Ms. Dubal, who has interviewed many taxi drivers for her research on the sharing economy."


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

McLovin said:


> What a disgrace this attorney is. Nice win.
> *_______________________
> Shannon Liss-Riordan, a lawyer representing Uber drivers in the two class-action lawsuits settled on Thursday, said she was thrilled with the company's clarified position on tipping. "This could significantly impact the drivers' earnings," she said. *
> 
> ...


Don't look a gift horse in the mouth. As far as non tippers -- Drivers should give non-tippers maximum rating of 4, now that Uber allows tips.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

1. Non-tippers get a 1 now. Listen, would you rate a non-tipping customer at a restaurant a 4? No. I'm under no illusion that the rating means anything but there is no way I am giving a non-surge X rider anything other than a 1 now if they don't tip.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Are you guys are going to get a sign for Tips in your vehicles now or just expect pax to know about it?


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uruber said:


> Are you guys are going to get a sign for Tips in your vehicles now or just expect pax to know about it?


If Uber doesn't want to be transparent by notifying Customers of policy change regarding tipping, then Uber is responsible for low rating of customer. It's not the Driver's responsibility to notify Customer, it's Uber's responsibility to tell the truth to the Customer --TIP IS NOT INCLUDED IN FARE.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Tell the truth? Hahahaha


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope, not gona say a word. It's like the IRS, if your going to play the game, it is your responsibility to know the rules of the game, like it or not, as other drivers interests may be of your own penalties.


----------



## Men Van Tran (Mar 10, 2016)

UberMensch2015 said:


> 1. Non-tippers get a 1 now. Listen, would you rate a non-tipping customer at a restaurant a 4? No. I'm under no illusion that the rating means anything but there is no way I am giving a non-surge X rider anything other than a 1 now if they don't tip.


Woww! Thanks for your notifications. But you have already banned them to enter my car. 

Xpax! You are banned if under 4.0, even at sight.
Xpax! You will not be picked up if under 4.6 and 8 mins away.

Anyway, I used to give 5 stars to all my pax. Now, you make me reconsider.


----------



## Men Van Tran (Mar 10, 2016)

ubersuperbowlstrike said:


> -* for not being on cutb ready to be picked up or at my door within 1 min of arriving
> 
> -* wrong pin placement
> 
> ...


You have already banned them to entered my vehicle.
No Xpax under 4.0 is allowed.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

"Shannon Liss-Riordan, a lawyer representing Uber drivers in the two class-action lawsuits settled on Thursday, said she was thrilled with the company’s clarified position on tipping. 'This could significantly impact the drivers’ earnings,' she said."

Of course she is thrilled, since her law firm gets the bulk of the money while the uber drivers get a couple of dollars. The real winner is Uber, and we see this even more so in Uber's go f-yourself drivers on tips blog post after the settlement. This is perhaps the worst, non-binding settlement agreement for drivers, and it's a wonder why the drivers even went into class action if they were going to make a loser settlement.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't you guys get it.... keep rating passengers low because of this and Uber will just work around you. Just let it go already.... Uber is a non tipping platform. Always was and hopefully always will be. Get it through your heads, most of us passengers LIKE this setup. If you don't like Uber's culture, don't drive for them. I don't understand what is so difficult about that.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Haha uber corporate back on ole uberpeople.net


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Haha uber corporate back on ole uberpeople.net


Whether I work for them or not (which I absolutely do not), you can't discredit what I am saying. They are NOT going to allow a good portion of their income stream to not be able to use the platform. If this becomes a trend they will just adjust ratings for passengers, or not allow drivers to rate passengers at all without some type of moderation by Uber.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure why you would agree with a no tip needed way of doing business unless you are not a driver or a saleried employee.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Leftright? said:


> Not sure why you would agree with a no tip needed way of doing business unless you are not a driver or a saleried employee.


He's just one of those cheap arse pax who doesn't tip any services let alone Uber Drivers. Probably still lives in mama's basement reading Twinkies and is a keyboard warrior.

Ignore the likes of him/her.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Santa said:


> He's just one of those cheap arse pax who doesn't tip any services let alone Uber Drivers. Probably still lives in mama's basement reading Twinkies and is a keyboard warrior.
> 
> Ignore the likes of him/her.


Yup, ignore, and insult those that you can't refute intelligently. Seems to be a common theme around here. Let's just have 1 big circlejerk while getting absolutely nothing done. You guys like to talk a big game on here but when push comes to shove, you don't do anything, and Uber keeps digging their hands deeper and deeper into your pockets. If you want to continue this crusade against passengers that don't set your rates and just use the system as intended, so be it. All I'm saying is that your combined efforts could be so much more effective if directed at the appropriate party.


----------

